# Mud Nats



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Ok guys it's getting close to Mud Nats time again, trying to see who all is gonna make it this year. We usually have a decent size group going but the past few years it has been getting smaller and smaller. This year it looks like there will only be two or three in our group going due to evreyones bikes being down or they're just not going, and I might just be making the trip by myself. So, I'm checking to see if there is ANYONE around the central Alabama area that wants to go. I will be taking my toyhauler so we would have a nice place to stay with climate control, toilet and shower. My camper will sleep around 8 people. I have been the last 5 or 6 years and don't wanna miss this one either. Problem is the cost of fuel and all to get there and back so that's why I'm looking for more people to go and split the cost. I WILL make this trip even if I have to go by myself but...... Even if you are not from Alabama and going with other groups I would like to meet up with some of you to ride with when I am there. If I can get my bike and Ranger there I will be racing, only problem is both won't fit in my toyhauler. Let me know if you're goin and what your plans are. Gonna be a blast as always !!!!


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Unless I end having to work I will be there but im already here in texas


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Josh, if you go when will you be getting there and where will yall be camping ?? We or " I " will be getting there Tuesday night or Wednesday morning and will be camping on the hill right by the back gate.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I will probably get there Wednesday and would like to get on the hill by the back gate as well but last year there was no more room there


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

sometimes i wish the US wasn't so big...


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

This guy has the right idea haha ^^^


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Audible Silence said:


> sometimes i wish the US wasn't so big...


Lol. Florida has some pretty huge events as well. I'm sure Nats is a whole nother animal but, at least y'all do have something.


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

u guys in the south are luck there aren't any parks in Kansas that aren't ran by the government and u cant ride after sunset or have alcohol I will make it to mud nats one day just wont be this year


----------



## RoadHazard (Apr 3, 2013)

I had planned on going, but we are expecting our second child anx the expectes due date is about the same time as nats. Maybe next year!


----------



## crazybear (Jan 11, 2012)

J2 I am from near auburn alabama i would definately like to ride with you and i would help out on fuel and what not Im a memeber of La boyz so if there are any there we can ride and meet up with them as well. Would i be able to bring my bike along?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

crazybear said:


> J2 I am from near auburn alabama i would definately like to ride with you and i would help out on fuel and what not Im a memeber of La boyz so if there are any there we can ride and meet up with them as well. Would i be able to bring my bike along?


 Yeah if we decide to ride together we will figure out a way to get your bike there, you gotta have your ride !! LOL One of my buddies just bought a rzr this past weekend so he might be going, still not sure about him though. He said he might pass on Mud Nats this year and make a trip to the new Muddy Bottoms when they open up. Either way it's over 500 miles to both. I have a buddy that's gonna weld me a hitch on the back of my toyhauler so I can add another trailer behind it and pull tandem, but my truck won't pull that much weight so if we do that we will have to take his diesel truck, but we can all three ride together if it works out that way. I'll keep ya informed on which way the plans are headed.


----------



## dragbike79kz (Jan 20, 2014)

I can't wait for Nats!! Last year was my first time, and it was a blast! We camp with a large group about 30ppl last year, and 20 bikes. My buddie, and I are heading over there from Shreveport, La on March 23rd. Were getting the early to find a good camp spot. Hopefully the Brute can handle seven days of Nats!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I know I'm bad late on this thread but I'll be returning this year also. Plan on rolling in Tuesday afternoon. Ma and the wife are riding separate bikes this year so maybe I can play more without her damaging the back of my head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddin country boy (Mar 6, 2014)

im making a first year appearance this year too. i have a suped up military truck with swamppers gonna blow yall away!!


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i dont think they allow trucks...


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope atv's only


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

One week left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I think we finally got our group all worked out now, just gotta figure out if we are gonna go Tueasday night or Wednesday night. Probably Tuesday and come home Sunday. The one fella we had that always goes the weekend before and gets us a good spot is not going this year so if we can we will still get our usual spot somewhere on the big hill right by the back gate. If not we'll get the best one we can find. Right now there's three of us going, 2 Rangers, 2 RZR's and two 4 wheelers. My 4 wheeler will just be for racing but we gotta have spares !!! Crazybear, we might still be able to work ya in if you don't have plans yet, just not sure if we'll have room for any more bikes, if I can't get an actuator for mine before then I'll be leaving my wheeler at home which would make room for one more, what do you have a SXS or a wheeler ???


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

We're leaving Tuesday morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We are for sure leaving Tueday evening around 6 or 7 and we'll get there around 6 or 7 Wednesday morning. Look for my Adrenaline Toyhauler and my big blue Ranger and stop by and have some good food and beverages with us !!


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm leaving Thursday at 7pm an will get there at 7am Friday


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

So do I need to bring a helmet just to ride ?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I wish them luck trying to get a handle on this at an event like that.

"As an effort to improve safety there will be *NO DRINKING OF ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES WHILE RIDING ATVS, RUVs, MOTORCYCLES* , or other motorized vehicles, on any property belonging to Mud Creek Offroad Park during the High Lifter ATV Mud Nationals. No open container containing an alcoholic beverage will be allowed in possession of a person operating or as a passenger of a motor vehicle."


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They have to post that for liability reasons. Unless you are acting like a complete fool or fighting they won't bother you. And Wfolsom, no you don't have to wear helmets.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

J2! said:


> They have to post that for liability reasons. Unless you are acting like a complete fool or fighting they won't bother you. And Wfolsom, no you don't have to wear helmets.



Thank you for the response


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

J2! said:


> They have to post that for liability reasons. Unless you are acting like a complete fool or fighting they won't bother you. And Wfolsom, no you don't have to wear helmets.


Gotcha, makes sense.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

But remember it is a dry county & cops will be ready for you on your way in and out of the park. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> But remember it is a dry county & cops will be ready for you on your way in and out of the park.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


Is it? People have said the same thing about Gregg Co. and there were liquor stores left and right in Kilgore.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's dry. Unless they've changed it in the past year. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

adamwedge said:


> Is it? People have said the same thing about Gregg Co. and there were liquor stores left and right in Kilgore.



The county where I live is dry for beer. Liquor is ok, just not beer. Now the town, that's in said dry county, is wet for both. Go figure. We just hide the beer inside the truck, have the ice in the cooler with a couple of sodas and water in the back of the truck. Then throw the beers in when we get to the riding spot. The sheriffs dept likes to take coolers full of beer from folks at road blocks. I'm of the opinion that they have a good time drinking up that confiscated beer. None of you guys are cops are you? Lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes At Mud Nats it is a dry county. They will be watching if anyone leaves to go get MORE beer to see if you're already intoxicated, so I STRONGLY suggest bringing more than you think you need. Inside the park is private property. Never had any problems drinking there, just gotta act right, and not like a fool and all is good. Fighting will get ya arrested in the park quicker than anything, but it happens every year with that many people drinking together. I just ignore all the obnoxious drunks even if they try and start chit with me, and I have a very short temper. As bad as I have wanted to just beat the livin crap out of a few of them in the past I just bite my tongue and keep ridin when they act like that !! LMAO


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm be headed that way but I need to get a truck mine decided it wanted to break on me but I well be there wednesday


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Jacksonville sales beer now. Can get it any where in town. Happened about 6 months ago.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Like J2 said, long as you act right you have nothing to worry about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> Jacksonville sales beer now. Can get it any where in town. Happened about 6 months ago.


holy cow look who crawled out from under the rock!


----------



## Nhood51 (Mar 15, 2014)

I remember buying beer in Jacksonville last year.. But then had to go to the next town to get the whiskey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> holy cow look who crawled out from under the rock!



Yea actually more like a cactus.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

started loading up today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

rolled in yesterday, wasent expect my mileage to be quit so bad, everybody let me know when y'all roll in ill try and look y'all up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

anybody else watching the live video feed?


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

rosenj87 said:


> anybody else watching the live video feed?



I've been watching it off and on


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

wish they would give us a different view, tired of watching the vendors.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I second that !


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Morning, back to vendor row!


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha , same white tents as yesterday with a chance of a side by side

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

In 9 hours I'm leaving here to go to mud nationals ! I'm beyond ready


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

i wish i was leaving in 9 hours to go to nats! make sure you head past the camera and give us a wave.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I will !


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be on my brute


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

nice bike!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I may have to pass through their today while I'm wearing my mimb shirt lol if this darn rain ever moves out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Pics?*

Hey guys. Anyone got any pics? Please allow us to live vicariously through you.  Wish I were there to see it myself.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Stopped by and hung out for a bit last night. Rolled around in a 6" lifted maverick on 34" terms. Do want. Anyone else see the guy get chased down by the sheriff at the back of the property last night?


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

hussejn said:


> Hey guys. Anyone got any pics? Please allow us to live vicariously through you.  Wish I were there to see it myself.


I've seen a bunch of pictures on facebook and instagram.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks. I'll go take a look.

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

But actual pictures uploaded from nats would be much better.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be there in about 20 mins an ill start taking pictures

---------- Post added at 12:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 PM ----------

I don't know when I'll be able to upload but I'll try


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Well back home finally. I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. This was my third year and I have to say it's gone down hill as I've gone. Did anyone else here that hl was looking at different venues for next year? I didn't take many pics with my phone but I'll try and upload what I did after we get unloaded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I heard that rumor last year


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*That's too bad.*

Sorry to here you were disappointed. I have seen a few short vids on YouTube, but I bet you guys would have some pics that would be good too...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah pics are a must. The ones I've seen here and there so far, didn't look like there was near the crowd as in the past. Which for me would be great & make me want to go. Lol. I hated the crowd.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I survived it and I managed to break both brand new rear rhino axles an my front diff in the same hole

It took two sxs with winches to get me out
That mud was like peanut butter clay mixed with a lot of sand


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh boy. Sorry to hear that. Sounds like some thick stuff. Nice pics. I like that bright green quad.

Should be riding or wrenching instead of using Tapatalk.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah pics are a must. The ones I've seen here and there so far, didn't look like there was near the crowd as in the past. Which for me would be great & make me want to go. Lol. I hated the crowd.



Yea but from what I seen on the facebooks and from friends the thieves were hard at work.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

One guy out of our group had his yettie stolen out of his rzer sat night. Bike was sitting in camp to. I had mine locked to my bike with a bicycle lock, plus when it happened I had already loaded everything up for the ride home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------








this thing was pretty kick @**


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I talked to three random people an they all said they had something stolen from a rzr to 4 wheeler to a light bar


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that sucks. You gotta be pretty stupid and drunk to steal from country folk in Texas in front of that many people. One day someone will get shot or get the shat beat out of them and then it will be a whole different ball game.


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I think the crowds and hearing crap like that will be enough to keep me away. Nice pics though. Looks like there was a lot to see. Is that a Ranger Crew? Wow...


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, on Tx ATV Scene they said 5 bikes got nabbed. Bummer.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I have found it's all about where you park. When I did go I parked as far away from the high line as possible and I've never had anything stolen. But I didn't advertise my stuff neither.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah we camp on the big hill by the back gate and we have never had anything come up missing. We were camped with the guys from Boogers Toxic Toys. Someone DID run over one of our chairs this time while we were out riding Friday night though !! LOL Had a blast as always. Had ALOT of vehicle troubles on the way there and back but we had a good time at the park. Actually had so much trouble on the way it took us 16 hours to get there !!!! This was my 6th year in a row going and I'm sure I'll be back again next year. Only took a few pics and vids but I'll see if I can get them uploaded soon. And no there wasn't as many people there this year as there have been in the past.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

This was the second time we had something go missing, first was 2 years ago a buddy had his yeti taken off the back of his grizz at the sandpit. They didn't even remove the ratchet strap just cut it with a knife and took off lol. We camp where you come down from the vender area, make a left and the big hill is on your right. Always right above the little Holer with the small water hole in it. First time we've ever had anything go missing from camp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I always camped down from there by the cemetery.


----------

